# jessem lift template, cnc



## tracar (Jan 17, 2018)

i noticed that the internet , although overflowing with 60% truths, did not have what i was looking for . so i made my own. i have the jessem lift and needed the template for cutting the opening and installing the lift in the table, couldnt find one, made one instead that i could use on the cnc to cut out. its made on cambam, actually the entire router top is in the file, just use the parts you need, share and enjoy.

i will be cutting this out tomorrow after i pick up a sheet of mdf. time to play with the kids


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks for the post, that what makes the forum work


----------



## tracar (Jan 17, 2018)

most of the cutting is done. need to make a vacuum box for dust collection, and a good set of legs. then install the electrical. pics soon


----------



## tracar (Jan 17, 2018)

i think version 1 turned out fairly nice without too much modding  i'll update files later


----------



## tracar (Jan 17, 2018)

i tried making a thing tonight, lol if it works or not is another thing!


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

Love the table design. I'm not sure what all the "thing" is but it is pretty interesting looking. Is it accurate on the angles?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s a sharp looking bench top router table , nice work


----------

